# how early can i check baggage in



## alan james (Aug 22, 2009)

i am taking the SWC from chicago to albuquerque, train leaves at 3.15 how early can i check my luggage in, can i lcheck my cases in , lets say, at anout 10 in the morning, or is this too early


----------



## oldtimer (Aug 22, 2009)

No problem with check in if it is the same day as you leave.


----------



## MrEd (Aug 22, 2009)

I have checked stuff day before also, so I heard it was within more or less 24 hours. Some of my trains leave at odd hours and I don't like dragging my stuff around in the middle of the night.


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 22, 2009)

oldtimer2 said:


> No problem with check in if it is the same day as you leave.


That is my expience (so long as the baggae check desk is open at the departing station).


----------



## alan (Aug 22, 2009)

thank's for the info everyone, much appreciated


----------



## zephyr17 (Aug 22, 2009)

I've checked baggage the day before, too.


----------



## sechs (Aug 22, 2009)

You can check as far in advance as the local staff will let you.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 23, 2009)

sechs said:


> You can check as far in advance as the local staff will let you.


That is actually not good advice. Even if the local staff does let someone check their bag say 5 days early, something that they shouldn't do, when the person traveling does get to their destination, they'll now be 3 days beyond the free 2 days of storage and facing storage charges.


----------



## sechs (Aug 23, 2009)

It's not advice. It's a simple statement of fact. I don't advise checking bags any earlier than is truly necessary.

I will also note that I've never been charged for "storage" when a bag sat at its destination for more than two days. Enforcement of any such fees is up to the local staff.


----------



## jmbgeg (Aug 23, 2009)

sechs said:


> It's not advice. It's a simple statement of fact. I don't advise checking bags any earlier than is truly necessary.
> I will also note that I've never been charged for "storage" when a bag sat at its destination for more than two days. Enforcement of any such fees is up to the local staff.


I am entirely comfortable storing baggage day of travel while I am exploring the departure city. Leaving them overnight for one or more days is something I would not want to risk, regardless of whether they charge storage fees or not. Too many memories of luggage problems with airlines.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 24, 2009)

sechs said:


> It's not advice. It's a simple statement of fact. I don't advise checking bags any earlier than is truly necessary.


When you make a simple statement like you did, it could encourage someone looking for first timer advice to do something that could have costly consequences for them. And your statement certainly did not convey any sense that you were advising not to check bags earlier than necessary. So I stepped in to make it clear to everyone.



sechs said:


> I will also note that I've never been charged for "storage" when a bag sat at its destination for more than two days. Enforcement of any such fees is up to the local staff.


Enforcement isn't up to the local staff. They may either not know policy or decide that they think that they know better than Amtrak. But regardless official Amtrak policy is:



> Storage charges apply to baggage not claimed within two days of arrival.


It is not negotiable or open to interpretation by the local station. Failure to charge for bags left over two days is a violation of policy and if they get caught, they will most likely get written up at a minimum.


----------



## sechs (Aug 24, 2009)

AlanB said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > It's not advice. It's a simple statement of fact. I don't advise checking bags any earlier than is truly necessary.
> ...


The statement is so simple, it would be a gross misconstruction to interpret it as encouragement to check luggage ridiculously far in advance. You can point out the consequences of such actions without putting words in someone's mouth.



> Enforcement isn't up to the local staff.


Actually, it is. There isn't somebody from from headquarters at every station every day enforcing this policy. Therefore, it *is* up to the local staff to enforce.

If you interpreted my statement to mean that people have _carte blanche_ to store luggage for free at Amtrak stations, once again, that's a gross misconstruction. The words simply aren't there.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 25, 2009)

sechs said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > sechs said:
> ...


You thought it was simple. I disagree and I feel that it can be misconstrued. And while I don't particularly like to pull rank, its my opinion that counts around here.



sechs said:


> > Enforcement isn't up to the local staff.
> 
> 
> Actually, it is. There isn't somebody from from headquarters at every station every day enforcing this policy. Therefore, it *is* up to the local staff to enforce.
> ...


Ok, I’m sorry I used the wrong word originally. It is up to the local staff to enforce, but it is not up to them to decide if they wish to enforce it or not, unless of course they don't wish to keep their jobs. Amtrak rules and policies are not open for interpretation, even though there are many employees who happen to think that they are. Fail to follow the rules and policies, and one may well find themselves on the unemployment line.


----------



## sechs (Aug 29, 2009)

AlanB said:


> You thought it was simple. I disagree and I feel that it can be misconstrued. And while I don't particularly like to pull rank, its my opinion that counts around here.


Alan, it is simple; you somehow think it is complicated. How many fewer words could I have used to say the same thing? Seriously, I have spent time trying to come up with something more straightforward, and I can't find it. If you have something simpler, let's see it.
In any case, it was not necessary for you to disparage me. You did not have to say that I was advising something that you think is negative. You only had to state that one should not check baggage too early, as it may lead to issues. This would have conveyed the information that you wanted, without belittling anyone.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 29, 2009)

Kleinekinder.


----------



## AlanB (Aug 29, 2009)

sechs said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > You thought it was simple. I disagree and I feel that it can be misconstrued. And while I don't particularly like to pull rank, its my opinion that counts around here.
> ...


In my opinion it wasn't a matter of using fewer words, it's a matter of needing a few more words to better clarify your statement. I provided those extra words.

I'm sorry if you disagree, but it is what it is.



sechs said:


> In any case, it was not necessary for you to disparage me. You did not have to say that I was advising something that you think is negative. You only had to state that one should not check baggage too early, as it may lead to issues. This would have conveyed the information that you wanted, without belittling anyone.


I am sorry if you felt that the words "not good advice" was disparaging; it certainly wasn't intended in that fashion. My comment was made solely to prevent people from misinterpreting what I read in your statement; that they could just trot on down to an Amtrak station X days before their trip and check baggage without any potential hazards or repercussions. No insult was intended, but if you felt like it was insulting, then you should have contacted me privately instead of going public to express your concern. You could also have contacted Anthony, both of us have our email capability turned on and of course there is always PM's too.


----------

